# Khalifa City A



## 60guy

Curious if anybody has any experience with the housing in Khalifa City A? Have been looking online and have found some good looking apartments and compounds. The one that has peeked my interest the most is Al Dana Compound. Have tried to drive through and find it but t here was no address in the ad. Have no,t been able to find any reviews online either. Was hoping that maybe somebody on the forum may have some knowledge or firsthand experience with this compound. If you have any suggestions for Studios or one bedrooms in Khalifa or even MBZ City would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## meseta

Did you move in to al Dana ? any info would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## 60guy

meseta said:


> Did you move in to al Dana ? any info would be welcome, thanks.


I didn't, but a guy I work with did and he seems pleased. If you have any specific questions I could run them thru him.


----------



## meseta

*al dana info*

Many thanks 60guy,

I suppose any info would be appreciated. Size of units, condition, breakdown of nationalities living there, number of cheques needed, speed of internet, sat channels available ? we'd be looking at a two bed with study and roof terrace, price ? Maybe some internal photos or floor plans ?

Don't want much do I !!

Many thanks for your help,

Meseta.


----------



## 60guy

meseta said:


> Many thanks 60guy,
> 
> I suppose any info would be appreciated. Size of units, condition, breakdown of nationalities living there, number of cheques needed, speed of internet, sat channels available ? we'd be looking at a two bed with study and roof terrace, price ? Maybe some internal photos or floor plans ?
> 
> Don't want much do I !!
> 
> Many thanks for your help,
> 
> Meseta.


I'll see what I can do. It's a 4 day weekend here and I believe my friend went to Oman. I will take a few days to get the info.


----------



## meseta

we've gone for Al Reef Downtown, good value, tree bed 1700 sq ft for around 90k. 

having visited Al Dana - windowless rooms, cramped community areas etc., 
cheers.


----------

